# تعريف بالدين المسيحي ..؟!



## النفيس (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا ،،

في البدء أود أن أرحب بالأصدقاء المسيحين جميعا ، و أتمنى أن تقبلوني كزميل لكم في هذا المنتدى الجميل المميز ...

لا يخفى على أحد منا أن الإنسان منا يولد و هو لا يعلم من الحياة شيئا ، و يكتسب العلم من الوسط الخارجي الذي حوله ، و مما يكتسبه كذلك الدين . فإن كان هذا الطفل ولد من أبوين يهودين فإنه يصبح يهوديا و يكبر على ذلك و يقنعه أهله بأنه على الحق . و كذلك إن كان أبواه بوذيان فإنه يكبر على هذا الدين و كذلك الحال إن كانا مسحيان أو مسلمان أو غيرها من الأديان في هذه الأرض .


و عليه فالعاقل يجب أن يفكر جيدا في الدين الذي يعتنقه أياَ كان ، ليعتنقه عن قناعة ، كما عليه أن يبحث في الأديان الأخرى بصدق خشية أن يكون الحق مع الآخر فيكون قد خسر الخسارة الكبرى . لأنه لو تمسك كلّ منا بالعصبية الدينية و بفرضية أن الحق معي و لا احتمال لأن يكون الآخر محقا ، فإنه يستحيل أن يكون جميع البشر على حق ، لأن من يعبد البقرة يعتقد بأنه على الحق و كذلك من يعبد النار يعتقد بأنه على الحق و هذا نتيجة أنهم لم يفكروا بإنصاف في دينهم و لم يبحثوا بإخلاص في الأديان الأخرى و يقارنها بدينه و ينظر بعدها أين الحق ..

من هذا المنطلق دخلت هذا المنتدى الطيب ، لكي أتعرف على الدين المسيحي عن قرب ، ممن يعتنقه عن قناعة و يرى أنه الدين الحق ، و أنه سيسعد في حياته بهذا الدين و أنه سيسعد في الحياة الأخرى التي لولا إيماننا بوجود حياة بعد موت لما كان للدين أهمية تذكر .

فأتمنى منكم رحابة الصدر ، و أن لا أكون ضيفا ثقيلا عليكم ، و أن نتحاور بصدق و إخلاص بغية توضيح الحق لكل راغب في معرفة الحق . و لتكن هذه الصفحات مثال للحوار الديني الهادف النافع الهادئ ...


و حيث أني أعتبر نفسي جاهلا بالدين المسيحي ، سأبدأ سؤالي عنه بأهم سؤال يسأل لكل دين و معتقد و هو عن الإله المعبود ... و ليعذرني الزملاء على السؤال الذي قد يبدو ساذجا و لكن أظن أنه أهم سؤال يجب أن يطرح قبل غيره و منه تأتي الأسئلة الأخرى ..

فالسؤال الأول : من هو الإله المعبود في الدين المسيحي ؟؟ .. و ما هي صفاته ؟؟

و لكم باقة شكر و محبة ...​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

من هو الله في العقيدة المسيحية 

http://www.alnour.com/response/alahmasia/alahmasia.htm

صفات الله في الكتاب المقدس 


http://www.alnour.com/salvation/2truth/2truth2.htm


----------



## IIsadbirdII (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*اهلا وسهلا بيك يا اخ نفيس 
احب اهنيك علي المقدمة الهايلة اللي انتا ابتديت بيها موضوعك وبغض النظر عن اي تعقيب عنها انا بس عايز اشرحلك حاجة صغيرة دة طبعا من بعد اذن اخواتي الكبار في المنتدي هنا.
مجمل المفهوم من الموضوع اللي انتا طارحة... او علشان اكون بالظبط دقيق في كلامي... مجمل اللي انـــــا فهمتة من موضوعك انك عايز تدخل في حوار عقلاني فكري منطقي بحت ,ودة لسبب حضرتك تفضلت وقلتة بنفسك وهو...(((لكي أتعرف على الدين المسيحي)))... اللي انا نفسي اوصلهولك جديا مش مجرد رد علي موضوع في منتدي ان عمر ما كان الدين المسيحي تاريخ مدون في مجلدات ووثائق وكتب بتقدر تتعرف عليها اما بالقراية او بالسؤال او بالنقاش والمجادلات.... لانك بجد لو حاولت تعرف المسيحية بالطريقة دية هاتضيع كتير من عمرك ومش هاتوصل لاي معرفة.عشان اكون مختصر في كلامي الدين المسيحي اللي حضرتك عايز تتعرف علية قائم في جوهرة علي حاجة بسيطة اسمها الايمان....وعلشان اعرفلك كلمة ايمان هاقلك هي عبارة عن (((الثقة بما يرجي, والايقان بامور لا تري)))...ولو هاتبصلها بسرعة بسرعة كدة من غير تركيز هاتستغرب وتقول ايشجاب لجاب لان الثقة واليقين دول بينطبقوا علي الحاجات المرئية المادية الملموسة في حين انهم استخدمو هنا في حاجات معنوية يعني مثلا زي كلمة ما يرجي وكلمة امور لا تري....بس نظرا لان دة مش موضوعنا مش هاستطرق فية باستفاضة عشان مطولش علي حضرتك الا اني تعمدت اوصلة فكرة المسيحية انها قايمة علي حاجات لا عقلك ولا عقلي هايعرف يفهمها اصلا ولو استوعبها مش هايلاقيلها منطق.....
دة مبدئيا من ناحية التعرف علي الدين المسيحي....
بالنسبة لسؤالك اللي ختمت بية واللي حضرتك تفضلت وقلت(((ليعذرني الزملاء على السؤال الذي قد يبدو ساذجا و لكن أظن....))) اظن انا بقي ان الزملاء عارفين كويس اما اذا كان السؤال ساذج من عدمة بس دي مش قضيتنا...اللي انا عايز الفت نظرك لية ان كلمة (((اظن))) بتاعتك دية مفهوم النوايا المخفية من ورائها بالظبط تمام زي ما انتا فهمت انا اقصد اية لما قلتلك اظن انا بقي ان الزملاء عارفين كويس اما اذا كان السؤال ساذج من عدمة....
بمعني كان ممكن تسال السؤال علي طول اختزالا في الكلام علشان نوصل للب الموضوع بسرعة....
اما بخصوص سؤالك عن الالة المعبود في المسيحية فانا مش هارد عليك لانك طبعا عارف الاجابة انتا بس مستنيها عشان تسال ازاي انتو بتامنو بالة واحد وبتقولو لية ابن وانة فوق دا كلة مثلث الاقانيم وازاي الة بيولد والكلام دة كلة اللي كلنا حافظينة عن ظهر قلب.....
انا هاختصرلك اجابة السؤال التاني اللي انتا كنت هاتتفضل طبعا وتسالة في حال انة تم الرد عليك بمقولة ان الله واحد مفيش غيرة...
ركز معايا عشان تفهم اللي عايز اوصلهولك.....
علي فرض ان وانتا نعرف بعض معرفة جيدة....وانت في وقت من الاوقات كنت واقف بتتكلم مع فلان ما ايا كان وانا كنت بالصدفة قريب منك في نفس المكان وسمعت صوتك اول كلمة هاتصدر مني اية.........هاقول دة صوت النفيس وهابدا ادور حواليا لغاية لما الاقيك...
بيتهيالي لسة موصلتش للي انا عايز اوصلهولك.....
بص يا اخي الغالي دلوقتي انا لما سمعت صوتك قلت تلقائي دة صوت نفيس....طب انتا تعرف صوتك دة عبارة عن اية؟؟؟؟؟؟....................
لو ركزت شوية في الكلام اللي اي حد فينا بينطقة ودورت علي المنبع بتاعة هاتلاقية ماشي ازاي؟؟؟
هاتلاقي المنبع الرئتين بيقومو بضخ النفس تدريجيا بطريقة نوعا ما ثابتة.....بتستقبلة علي طول الحنجرة وما فيها من احبال صوتية مدربة علي تحديد النغمات الخارجة عن طريق تدافع النفس واصطدامة بالاوتار دية....بيستقبلة بعديها اللسان اللي بغير النغمات الخارجة واللي تم تحديدها مسبقا عن طريق الاوتار بيقوم اللسان بتحديد مخارج الحروف (((كمثال زي حرف اللام لا حظ اللسان بيعمل اية عشان يطلع حرف اللام وعندك حرف السين وحرف الراء وهكذا))) ومع اللسان بتقوم حركة الفكين السفلي والعلوي برضو بتحديد بعض مخارج الحروف زي حرف الباء وحرف الواو......بتفعيل الاعضاء دي كلها بينتج منها كلمات لما انا سبق وسمعتها في ودني اتعرفت علي شخصيتك بالرغم من اني مشفتكش......اللي يخليك تستغرب اكتر اية بقي.... انك لو حاولت تستخدم كل عضو من دول منفصل مش هاتلاقي اي نتيجة ملموسة(( او تدقيقا مسموعة)) خارجة يعني مثلا لو ضميت شفايفك نفس الضمة اللي بتضمها انتا وبتنطق حرف الواو من غير ما الرئتين تضخ نفس ولا الاوتار تحتك بية مش هاتلاقي لا حرف واو طالع ولا اي حاجة طالعة , وعلي نفس الطريقة لو قفلت اللسان في الفك العلوي بنفس الطريقة المتبعة في قفلتة عند خروج حرف اللام من غير مساعدة الرئتين والاوتار مش هايطلع صوت برضو... وحتي لو استخدمت الرئتين بس من غير الاوتار او اللسان او الفكين مش هاتلاقي غير نفس بس خارج لا يحمل اي معالم رنانة مميزة لنبرة صوتك....
يعـــــــــــــــــني...... الكلمة اللي بتخرج من فمك والناس بتتعرف علي شخصيتك بيها وبيتقال في تعريفها دة صوت النفيس بتبقي في جوهرها منظومة مترتبة وبتشتغل بدقة متناهية بمراقبة العقل وباصدار اوامر منة ...
لكن اللي احنا نعرفة في دة كلة اية ؟؟؟؟.............. دة صوتك...
انا عارف اني طولت عليك قوي في شرحي... بس مرضتش استخدم التشبيهات المعتادة زي الشمس بما تحملة في جوهرها من نار ونور وحرارة ولا تشبية المية بما تحملة في جوهرها من ذرتين هيدروجين مع ذرة اكسجين متحدين مع بعض باتحاد تفاعلي عجيب.....
بالمجمل يا نفيس العقل مهما قدر يستوعب ويدرك ويحلل فهو محدود ....لكن بالنسبة للمسيحية عمرها ما كانت دين عقلاني ولا طقوس منطقية بتقام لسبب معروفة معالمة ومعروفة نشاتة ومعروف انتهائة.....
ربنا اللي انتا سبق واشرت الية بوصفة الالة المعبود في المسيحية قالنا كدة
+++الله روح,والذين يسجدون لة فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدو+++
واذا كنا في الضجة العلمية اللي توصلنالها دلوقتي مفيش واحد علي الارض عارف او فاهم يعني اية روح او اية مقياسها او اية مدي حيزها من الفراغ واية ارتباطها التفاعلي في جسم الانسان اللي في وجودها بيعرف يعمل كل حاجة وفي رحيلها بيصبح كوم تراب......
عايز انتا بسهولة كدة وبمجرد كلمات نصية او حوارات عقلية بحتة تعرف مين هو الالة؟؟؟...
انتا لو عايز تعرف الالة زي ما انتا بتقول فهو اكبر معرف لنفسة مش انا ولا غيري الاف هايقدروا يعرفوك مين هو...
لو انتا عايز تعرفة بجد من جواك هو هايجيلك حتي من غير ما تطلبة...
اسفي ليك علي اطالتي في كلامي وتكرار اسفي لو كانت في بعض الكلمات موجة اليك صريحة.
واسفي لاخواتي كلهم في المنتدي لو اسات التعبير عن اي شيء في كل اللي اتكلمت فية .
وعزري اني خاطي وتحت الالام.
وتنوية عام وخاص ليك يا اخويا نفيس كل كلامي ليك كان من شخص لشخص مماثل ... لا اكثر ولا اقل ولا يحمل اي عمومية او شمولية انما دة راي شخصي فقط من رؤيتي انا....وحتي كلمة رؤيتي انا وامكانية ان ممكن كل واحد فينا يشوف ربنا بمنظور غير التاني انتا ممكن تستغربلها ......وعشان الدقة مبقصدش ان الهنا مش واحد او مش ثابت ومتغير بين كل شخص والتاني حاشا... بس كل روح فينا بتحبة بطريقتها الخاصة لانة علمنا من الصغر ازاي نحب.
ملحوظة اخيرة... بلاش العقل لانة مش هايؤدي غير لمهاترات كتيرة وطويلة ومش هاتوصل لنهاية ...
ربنا يدبر..*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*فالسؤال الأول : من هو الإله المعبود في الدين المسيحي ؟؟ *

*الإله المعبود فى المسيحية هو
الله خالق الكون​*


----------



## النفيس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> من هو الله في العقيدة المسيحية
> 
> http://www.alnour.com/response/alahmasia/alahmasia.htm
> 
> ...


 

شكرا  على الروابط ...

و لكنني ممن أحب أن تكون الإجابة من الطرف الآخر من خلال ما يعتقد به و  ما يعرفه ، لأن في الحوار فائدة كبيرة لا ينالها الإنسان من قراءة عشرات المقالات و الكتب لأنه لو أشكل عليه شيء فلن يجيبه الكتاب و لن يتكلم الرابط ...

و لكني استفدت من الرابطين فشكرا ...​


----------



## النفيس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

iisadbirdii قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيك يا اخ نفيس *
> 
> *احب اهنيك علي المقدمة الهايلة اللي انتا ابتديت بيها موضوعك وبغض النظر عن اي تعقيب عنها انا بس عايز اشرحلك حاجة صغيرة دة طبعا من بعد اذن اخواتي الكبار في المنتدي هنا.*
> *بالمجمل يا نفيس العقل مهما قدر يستوعب ويدرك ويحلل فهو محدود ....لكن بالنسبة للمسيحية عمرها ما كانت دين عقلاني ولا طقوس منطقية بتقام لسبب معروفة معالمة ومعروفة نشاتة ومعروف انتهائة.....*
> ...


 

بداية أحب أن أشكرك شكرا جزيلا أيها الزميل الفاضل على مشاركتك الطيبة و تفاعلك مع السؤال .. فتقبل تحياتي 

و اعذرني يا صديقي أن أضع بعض الملاحظات على ما طرحته خاصة قولك " بلاش العقل لأنه مش هايؤدي غير لمهاترات كتيرة و طويلة و مش هاتوصل لنهاية .. "


أظنك يا زميلي تعلم جيدا أن هذا العالم الكبير يحوي على مليارات من البشر ، هؤلاء البشر اختلفوا بخصوص الدين ، فمنهم من يعتقد بوجود الدين نتيجة أن هناك خالق و موجد لهذا الكون أو وجود مجموعة من الآلهة ، و هذا الإله هو من يستحق أن نعبده و نطيع أوامره .. و يؤمن هؤلاء البشر بوجود حياة بعد الموت و أنهم لو رضي عنهم الرب فإنهم سيسعدون بعد الموت . و هناك طائفة أخرى من البشر يقول بأن الكون موجود من الأزل و لا يوجد خالق لها بل هي موجودة بالصدفة و أنه لا إله و الحياة مادة .. و بالتالي يقسم البشر إلى قسمين : أصحاب الأديان و الملحدين . و الأديان الموجودة كثيرة جدا و أهمها : الإسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية و البهائية و الهندوسية و البوذية و الجاينية و السيخية و اليافالية و الشنتوية و الطاوية و الكونفوشية و الزرادشتية و غيرها الكثير الكثير .

و الإنسان العاقل المنصف الراغب في معرفة الحقيقة ، لا بد أن يفكر بجد و إخلاص و حيادية عن هذا الأمر لكي يصل في النهاية إلى الحقيقة و السعادة و الحق ... و ما أجمل أن يصل الإنسان إلى الحق ..

و بالعقل و الفطرة السليمة يمكن للإنسان الباحث عن الحق أن يصل إلى الحق ؛ لأنه لا توجد وسيلة إلا بهما .. فلا مجال لتغيبهما أيها الزمل ، و لا مجال لأن نطلب من العقل النوم و الاستراحة و عدم التفكير ، لأن هذا الطلب يعني عدم الوصول للحق ، و البقاء في الموروث الذي ورثه الإنسان من أبيه و أمه و أهله ، فإن كان ذلك الموروث هو الحق و هو السعادة فهو محظوظ ، و إن لم يكن موروثه صحيحا و لم يكن دينه بالدين الحق فإنه سيشقى في الحياة بعد الموت و كل ذلك لأنه طلب من عقله عدم التفكير ..

لذا لا بد للعقل أن يتأمل في هذا الكون و يفكر ، و سيجد أن كل صنعة لا بد لها من صانع ، فلا توجد سيارة مصنوعة بالصدفة أو ظهرت صدفة ، بل كل سيارة مصنع صنعها ، و لكل طائرة مصنع صنعها ، و لكل طاولة صانع لها و لكل هاتف صانع له ... فهل يعقل أن لا يكون هناك صانع للشمس و صانع للقمر و النجوم ؟؟ هل من المعقول أن لا يكون هناك خالق للإنسان و خالق للحيوانات و النباتات ؟؟ هل يعقل أن تكون الأمور في هذه الحياة تجري بالصدفة و الفوضى ؟؟ مع العلم بأنه لو طلبنا من خمسين شخصا أن يقودوا سياراتهم من غير أن ينظروا إلى الأمام أو الخلف ، و أن يغمضوا أعينهم لتصادمت السيارات و لمات الكثير منهم ، لأن الفوضى تؤدي إلى ذلك.. فكيف يستمر الكون بهذا النظام و لا منظم له ؟؟ .. و حتما و بدون شك أو ريب لا بد من وجود خالق و إله لهذا الكون أو مجموعة آلهة و بالتالي أصحاب الأديان هم المحقون .. أما الملحدون الذين ينفون وجود إله أو آلهة فهم قد ضلوا عن الصواب و خانهم عقلهم في الوصول للحق .. و نتمنى أن يلحقوا أنفسهم قبل أن يموتوا و يذهبوا للعالم الآخر الذي لم يكونوا يصدقون بوجوده فيشقوا هناك و يندموا ...


و بعد أن تأكدنا من أن الحق هو وجود دين و وجود إله للكون أو آلهة .. يأتي السؤال الآخر : أي الأديان المختلفة الحق و الصواب ؟؟ و أي الآلهة المعبودة خالق الكون و المسيطر عليه و ما هي صفاته .


لذلك لا بد من توجيه سؤال جوهري و أساسي و هو : من الإله المعبود و ما صفاته ؟؟ .. هذا  نوجهه لكل دين ، و ننظر إلى كل دين كيف يجيب عليه . و نقارن بين إجابات اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام و البوذية و الهندوسية و غيرها من الأديان المشهورة .. و بالعقل و الفطرة نعرف الدين الحق من بينهم ...


أما إن غيبنا العقل و طلبنا منه عدم التفكير فكيف نستطيع معرفة الدين الحق ؟؟

حيث أننا لو سألنا اليهودي : هل دينك هو الحق ؟؟ .. سيقول اليهودي : بالطبع و بلا شك اليهودية هو الدين الحق .. فنسأله : و ضح لنا ذلك .. فيقول : صدق كلامي بدون تفكير .. و بلاش العقل لأنه مش هيؤدي غير إلى مهاترات كتيرة و طويلة مش هتوصل لنهاية ..


و لو سألنا المسلم : هل دينك هو الحق ؟؟ ... سيقول المسلم : بالطبع و بلا شك الإسلام هو الدين الحق .. فنسأله : و ضح لنا ذلك .. فيقول : صدق كلامي بدون تفكير ... و بلاش العقل لأنه مش هيؤدي غير إلى مهاترات كتيرة و طويلة مش هتوصل لنهاية ..

و لو سألنا المسيحي : هل دينك هو الحق ؟؟ ... سيقول المسيحي : بالطبع و بلا شك المسيحية هو الدين الحق .. فنسأله : وضح لنا ذلك .. فيقول : صدق كلامي بدون تفكير ... و بلاش العقل لأنه مش هيؤدي غير إلى مهاترات كتيرة و طويلة مش هتوصل لنهاية ..

و كل دين سوف يقول بأنه هو الدين الحق من غير دليل أو برهان أو إثبات .. بحجة أن الدين لا يخضع للعقل .. فهل بهذه الطريقة سنصل إلى السعادة و إلى معرفة الإله الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نعبده و الذي يستطيع أن يسعدنا في هذه الحياة التي نعيشها و الحياة التي ننتظرها بعد الموت ؟؟


بالعقل نستطيع أن نعرف الدين الحقيقي و الصحيح و طريق السعادة ، ثم بعد اختيار الدين الحق عن قناعة و فهم ،، حينها يحق للدين أن يطلب من معتنقيه و متدينيه أن لا يشغلوا عقولهم و أن يقوموا بطقوسهم الدينية كما يأمرهم ربهم ...

و لكن قبل اختيار الدين لا بد من التفكير و التفكير جيدا و اختيار الطريق الصحيح عن طريق المقارنة بين هذه الأديان و صفات الإله المعبود في كل دين ، و تأثير كل دين على حياة معتنقيه ، و ننظر إلى المتدينين من كل دين ، أيهم أكثر سعادة في هذه الحياة ، و أيهم روحه سعيدة و مطمئنة و تحس بأنها و صلت للحق و عرفت ربها الحقيقي ...


ألا توافقني الرأي أيها الزميل الفاضل العاقل ... أم أنك ما زلت تطلب من العقل أن لا يفكر و أن يتبع الإنسان دين آبائه و أجداده مهما كان صائبا أو خاطئا ..؟؟​


----------



## النفيس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *فالسؤال الأول : من هو الإله المعبود في الدين المسيحي ؟؟ *
> 
> *الإله المعبود فى المسيحية هو*
> 
> *الله خالق الكون*​


 
شكرا على الإجابة الواضحة المختصرة ...

فأول معلومة عن الدين المسيحي : أن الإله المعبود في المسيحية هو الله خالق الكون .


و لكن ،،،


هناك ثلاثة أديان أخرى تقول نفس الكلام و هي : الإسلام و اليهودية و البهائية إضافة إلى المسيحية .

فكل دين منها يقول : بأن الإله المعبودهو الله خالق الكون .


و عليه فالسؤال الثاني : هل هناك أكثر من الله في الكون أم أن الله واحد ؟؟ ... فإن كان واحدا فمن هو الله الحقيقي و ما هي صفاته ؟؟ .. و مالدين الذي يعبر عن " الله " الحقيقي بصفاته هل " الله " اليهودية أم " الله " المسيحية أم " الله " الإسلام ؟


لا بد من معرفة صفات " الله " الحقيقة لأن المسلمين و اليهود يصفونه بصفات تختلف عن الصفات التي يقوله المسيحيون .. لذا لا بد من معرفة " الله " من المنظور المسيحي .​


----------



## النفيس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

نكرر السؤال الثاني : هل هناك أكثر من الله في الكون أم أن الله واحد ؟؟ ... فإن كان واحدا فمن هو الله الحقيقي و ما هي صفاته ؟؟ .. و مالدين الذي يعبر عن " الله " الحقيقي بصفاته هل " الله " اليهودية أم " الله " المسيحية أم " الله " الإسلام ؟

و حيث أنكم مسيحيون ، مالذي جعلكم تعتقدون أن " الله " عند اليهودية و الإسلام ليس " الله " الحقيقي الذي تعبدونه ؟؟!!



​


----------



## bonguy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اولاً برحب بحضرتك في المنتدي....ثاينياً اسمحلي ارد علي اسئلتك من الانجيل نفسه :
س:هل هناك أكثر من الله في الكون أم أن الله واحد ؟؟
ج: "اسمع يااسرائيل الرب الهك رب واحد" وايضاً  " اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." 
س:فإن كان واحدا فمن هو الله الحقيقي و ما هي صفاته ؟؟
ج: لما ربنا بعت موسي لشعب بني اسرائيل قاله "هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: يَهْوَهْ إِلَهُ آبَائِكُمْ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. هَذَا اسْمِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَهَذَا ذِكْرِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ"
وما هي صفاته؟ "الله محبة" و «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي» وايضاً " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. "(رؤ1/8) , وايضاً «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." 
و " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." وايضاً " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." ......وهناك الكثير من الصفات الله في الكتاب المقدس يمكنك قرائتها.
س:مالدين الذي يعبر عن " الله " الحقيقي بصفاته هل " الله " اليهودية أم " الله " المسيحية أم " الله " الإسلام ؟
ج: عندما خلق الله الانسان عرفه الانسان وسار علي فرائضه فترة من الزمن وعندما كثرت الشعوب ضل الناس عن الايمان الحقيقي فخرج كل شخص يصنع الهاً لنفسه ويعبده , لهذا فليس هناك شيء اسمه دين انما هناك اله هو خالق الكل عرفه اليهود بالخالق وعرفناه نحن المسيحيين بالخالق والمخلص والفادي....واما اي شيء اخر قد يطلق عليه البشر دين فهو ليس من الله.
س: و حيث أنكم مسيحيون ، مالذي جعلكم تعتقدون أن " الله " عند اليهودية و الإسلام ليس " الله " الحقيقي الذي تعبدونه ؟؟!!
ج: ومن قال لك عزيزي اننا ان نعتقد ان الله عند اليهودية ليس هو الله الحقيقي , نحن نؤمن بالتوراة اليهودية ونؤمن بأيلوهيم الذي انقذ شعبه بني اسرائيل ونؤمن ان اليهود كانوا يوماً هم شعب الله المختار ولكن اليهود لم يقبلوا المسيا المنتظر ونحن من قبلناه فصرنا بقبوله مخلصين وصرنا بأيماننا مسيحيين.....اما الاسلام فلا شأن لي بي.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> نكرر السؤال الثاني : هل هناك أكثر من الله في الكون أم أن الله واحد ؟؟ ... فإن كان واحدا فمن هو الله الحقيقي و ما هي صفاته ؟؟ .. و مالدين الذي يعبر عن " الله " الحقيقي بصفاته هل " الله " اليهودية أم " الله " المسيحية أم " الله " الإسلام ؟
> 
> و حيث أنكم مسيحيون ، مالذي جعلكم تعتقدون أن " الله " عند اليهودية و الإسلام ليس " الله " الحقيقي الذي تعبدونه ؟؟!!
> 
> ...



*سلام ونعمة رب المجد

من صفات الله

الله واحد
المحبة 
القداسة
أزلى
خالق الكون
غير منظور
غير محدود
العدل
رؤوف
رحيم طويل الأناة
الديان
قال عن نفسة
أنا هو البداية والنهاية
أنا هو الألف والياء
أنا هوالأول والأخر






​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104455


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> و حيث أنكم مسيحيون ، مالذي جعلكم تعتقدون أن " الله " عند اليهودية و الإسلام ليس " الله " الحقيقي الذي تعبدونه ؟؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​




*من قال أن إله اليهود ليس هو إله المسيحية​*
*إله اليهود هو إله المسيحية
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Exodus/20
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/6
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1635211#post1635211

أنما نقول أن إله الإسلام ليس هو الله خالق الكون 
لأن الإسلام ينادى بتعاليم تخالف تعاليم المسيحية واليهودية​*


----------



## النفيس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> *من الواضح أن الصفات التي ذكرتي مشتركة بين الأديان الثلاثة .. فاليهودية تقول بأن الله له هذه الصفات و كذلك الإسلام .*​



​*عزيزي *
*يجب أن تعرف أن صفات الله في اليهودية وفي المسحية واحدة *

*وما غيرها فهو ليس كذالك *

*فما أعلنه الله عن ذاته في اليهودية والمسيحية لم يتكرر  في أي معتقد آخر ( لكنها شبه صورة كلام الله )*​





النفيس قال:


> *أتمنى أن يكون الحوار صادقا و منصفا حتى نصل إلى الحق و الحقيقة ..*





*ُأشاركك هذا التمني *

*الحق في المسيحية هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد *

*والحقيقة أن الانسان بدون الإيمان بموت المسيح للخلاص لينال رضى الله. *

*فأعمالنا بدون المسيح لا ُتقربنا الى الله*

*ولو كانت تنفع لكان آدم عاد بأعماله الحسنة الى الجنة*



النفيس قال:


> *ما هي صفات الكمال التي يتصف بها الله و لا يصفه بها الإسلام ؟؟*
> ​





*يكفي أربعة صفات :*

*1 - القداسة *
*2 - المحبة الباذلة *
*3 - ضمان الحياة الأبدية *
*4 - ُأبوة الله للمؤمنين بالمسيح*




النفيس قال:


> *هل يقول الإسلام بأن الله ظالم و له بداية و له نهاية و ليس له قداسة ؟؟!! .. *
> ​





*في هذا القسم غير مسموح بمناقشة إلا الحق في المسيحية فقط*

*يمكنك الدخول لهذا الرابط ووضع أي سؤال عن معتقداتك *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39






النفيس قال:


> *اختلاف تعليمات الشخص لا يعني اختلاف الشخص *
> ​


​ 

*لا لا لا أنا مش معاك في هذه المقولة *

*تعلمات الشخص تنبُع من جوهر الشخص ومعتقداته التي لا يُغيرها الزمن ولا الظروف ولا المجتمع *

*وإن تكلمنا عن الله. *

*فالله لا يُغيِّر تعليماته لإشباع رغبات البشر وأهوائهم *

*على سبيل المثال :*
*الفداء من الخطية وغفران الله في اليهودية بفدية يُسفك دمها *

*والفداء من الخطية وغفران الله في المسيحية بفداء المسيح الذي ُسفك دمه *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> أهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا ،،
> ]
> و حيث أني أعتبر نفسي جاهلا بالدين المسيحي ، سأبدأ سؤالي عنه بأهم سؤال يسأل لكل دين و معتقد و هو عن الإله المعبود ... و ليعذرني الزملاء على السؤال الذي قد يبدو ساذجا و لكن أظن أنه أهم سؤال يجب أن يطرح قبل غيره و منه تأتي الأسئلة الأخرى ..
> 
> ...



*أخى كان سؤاللك ما هو الإله المعبود فى المسيحية ؟ وما هى صفاته
وقمت بالإجابة
ووضعت لك روابط من الإنجيل ولم تقرأ
وتريد الدخول فى الإسلاميات
وهذا ضد قوانين المنتدى
وضع لك الزميل فريدى رابط منتدى الحوار الإسلامى
ضع هناك سؤال ك للإستفسار عما تريد​*
*و عليه أطرح على مونيكا هذا السؤال : ما هي صفات الكمال التي يتصف بها الله و لا يصفه بها الإسلام ؟؟

و ماهي صفات النقص التي لا تليق بالله و يصفه بها الإسلام ؟؟
*


----------



## النفيس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

​


fredyyy قال:


> > *عزيزي *
> > *يجب أن تعرف أن صفات الله في اليهودية وفي المسحية واحدة *
> >
> > *وما غيرها فهو ليس كذالك *
> ...


----------



## النفيس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أخى كان سؤاللك ما هو الإله المعبود فى المسيحية ؟ وما هى صفاته​*
> 
> *وقمت بالإجابة*
> *ووضعت لك روابط من الإنجيل ولم تقرأ*
> ...


 
أنا تعجبت من ردك عندما قلت أن الإسلام لا يعبدون الله و لكن يعبدون إلها آخر ... فكان لزاما أن أسألك دوافعك لهذا القوك هو هي الحقيقة أم هو الكره ؟؟​ 

و لكن لا بأس ... لنترك موضوع الإسلام جانبا​ 
استفدنا حتى الآن أن الإله المعبود في المسيحية هو الله الواحد الأول و الأخر صاحب القداسة الخالق لهذا الكون .​ 

السؤال الثاني : لماذا خلقنا الله ؟ و لماذا نموت ؟​ 
السؤال الثالث : كيف تنظر المسيحية إلى البشر الذين عاشوا قبل خمسة آلاف سنة ، هل يستحقون العذاب بعد الموت أم السعادة و لماذا ؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> *السؤال الثاني* : لماذا خلقنا الله ؟ و لماذا نموت ؟​
> *السؤال الثالث* : كيف تنظر المسيحية إلى البشر الذين عاشوا قبل خمسة آلاف سنة ، هل يستحقون العذاب بعد الموت أم السعادة و لماذا ؟؟​


 

*غير مسموح بأكثر من سؤال في الموضوع الواحد *


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> *تقول بأن الحق هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟!! ... هل الله يتجسد ؟؟!!*
> 
> [/center]


 

*لاحظ أن كل كلامك عن غير المسيحية لم أرد عليه *

*فهذا كسر لقوانين القسم ... وإذا تكرر سوف أوقف عضويتك *

*السؤال عن المسيحية في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*بالنسبة لسؤلك عن التجسد *

*أقول بإختصار ... وإذا أراد الله أن يتجسد ... هل يمنعه أحد *

*الله غير محدود فهو كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض *



النفيس قال:


> *أما الأبوة .. فلا أعلم بمقصودك *


 

*الإجابة *
*هل تستطيع أن تخاطب الله في دعائك كالآب السماوي*



النفيس قال:


> *أليس هذا تغيير شرع الله ؟!! .. حيث أن أوامره لآدم اختلفت عن أوامره لنا*


 

*لا يا عزيزي *

*فأمر الله لآدم* *لم يتغير* *بالنسبة لنا* 

*فأمر الله بطاعته ساري المفعول الى الآن ... وهو عدم فعل إرادتنا الذاتية *

*فالله الآن ُيقدم لك المسيح الذي مات وقام *
*فعدم قبولك وطاعتك ُيوقعك في خطية عصيان الله التي عقابها الموت الأبدي*


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29882


*ناقش موضوع القداسة في معتقداتك على هذا الرابط*

*وليس في القسم هنا *


----------



## Kiril (16 أكتوبر 2009)

> من هو الإله المعبود في الدين المسيحي ؟؟ .. و ما هي صفاته ؟؟


السيد المسيح له المجد خالق الكون الموجود قبل كل شئ
 يو 8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

من صفاته
مت 11: 29 لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.
1 يو 4: 8 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة. 
اع 10: 38 يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع هام في المسيحية لم ترد عليه ... **الفداء *

*المسيح مات ليفديك ... هل تقبل فدائه *

*أنت لست هنا بالصدفة *

*الله ُيريد أن يقول لك شيئًا *


----------



## النفيس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> *و التجسد صفة نقص ..*​ ​






*التجسد ليس صفة نقص *

*لكن نقص فكرك ُيريد أن يحد أعمال الله *



النفيس قال:


> *و لم تجب على سؤالي : هل عندما تجسد الله تجسد كليا أم بعض من ذات الله تجسد و بقي البعض الآخر ؟؟!!*​






*أقول لك أني أجبت السؤال ... وإقتبست أنت الإجابة دون أن تدري* 



النفيس قال:


> *و هل عندما يتجسد الله يفقد صفات القداسة ليكتسب صفات النقص البشرية ؟؟*
> ​


​



*التجسد ليس نقص في القداسة *

*إنما حلول الله في الجسد ُيعطي للجسد البشري مجد الله*




النفيس قال:


> *نعم أنا دائما أخاطب الله و ليس بيني و بينه وسيط ، .....  ولا يرد دعاء عبده المحتاج إليه دوما ..*​​


​
*لازلت تسمي نفسك عبد ... إذًا الله ليس أبوك *

*بنوتنا لله كمؤمنين مسيحيين تؤهلنا أن نُدعى أولاد الله *​يوحنا 1 : 12 
وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ *فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
​
يوحنا الاولى 3 : 1 
أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ *أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ*! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.​ 
*إنظر الله نفسه يقول :*
​يوحنا 15 : 15 
*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً* لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ *سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ* لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. ​​


النفيس قال:


> *فالله الآن ُيقدم لك المسيح الذي مات وقام
> فعدم قبولك وطاعتك ُيوقعك في خطية عصيان الله التي عقابها الموت الأبدي
> و ما المطلوب مني ؟؟
> *​​



​*هذا هو ُصلب الموضوع *

*المطلوب أن تؤمن بالمسيح المصلوب لأجل فدائك *

*وتقر بأنك خاطي مستحق الموت *

*وبتوبتك وإيمانك بصليب المسيح تنال غفران الخطايا والحياة الأبدية *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*


النفيس قال:



			بالنسبة إلى البشر الذين كانوا قبل المسيح ، فإن الله لم يقدم لهم المسيح فدى لهم ، فهل معنى هذا أن مصير جميع الملايين من البشر الذين كانوا قبل ولادة المسيح هو الموت الأبدي ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال لك إن فداء السيد المسيح مقصور على من جاءوا بعده

فداء السيد المسيح كان لكافة الخليقة, من آدم وحتى أخر مخلوق سُيخلق فى العالم

لكن الأمر مشروط *


----------



## النفيس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

​


fredyyy قال:


> > *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]التجسد ليس صفة​[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> > ​[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نقص[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​
> >
> > *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]لكن نقص فكرك ُيريد أن [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> ...


----------



## Kiril (17 أكتوبر 2009)

> الله قد فقد صفات الكمال الربّاني و اكتسب صفات النقص


اثبت ان المسيح كان ناقص "في مفهومك"



> يحتاج إلى طعام و شراب و نوم و راحة لكي يعيش


جرب ان تصوم اربعين يوم و ليلة متصلة



> فالله نفى عن نفسه الموت


اللاهوت لم يمت يا عزيزي



> أخدع نفسي و أظن أن هذه البنوة بنوة جسدية


يبقي سامحني , عقلك في حاجة غلط



> بهذه البنوة قد ورثت عن أبي


ألن ترث الحياة الابدية؟
العبيد لا يرثون



> لم تشرح لي كيف تجسّد الله إلى المسيح


روح الله حل علي السيدة العذراء مريم و تكون السيد المسيح
اله كامل و انسان كامل.........



> ثم كيف يفدي الله نفسه من أجلي ؟؟


الله دفع عنك الكفارة من محبته لك و اعطاك ان تكون لك الحياة الابدية بعد الموت
كما قلت انت تحتاج فداء الله و لكن الله لا يحتاج فداءك عنه



> هل الله يموت ؟؟


الناسوت هو الذي مات و ليس الاهوت


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*السيد نفيس قلب السؤال إلى حوار ويتطرق لشبهات عديدة, لقد سأل ونحن أجبناه, وتحول حواره لجدل عقيم, فهو لا يقرأ, بل يظل على منهجه دون فهم لما يقال له

إن كان له شبهة عليه أن يحددها وينقلها لمنتدى الشبهات*


----------



## النفيس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

Kiril قال:


> > اثبت ان المسيح كان ناقص "في مفهومك"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## النفيس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السيد نفيس قلب السؤال إلى حوار ويتطرق لشبهات عديدة, لقد سأل ونحن أجبناه, وتحول حواره لجدل عقيم, فهو لا يقرأ, بل يظل على منهجه دون فهم لما يقال له*
> 
> *إن كان له شبهة عليه أن يحددها وينقلها لمنتدى الشبهات*


 
أيها الزميل الكريم ...

أنا أريد أن أعرف الدين المسيحي ، على أساس ربما يكون هو الدين الحق ...

فلدي مجموعة من الأسئلة أريد أن أطرحها و أجد الإجابة من المسيحين الحقيقين ..

هي ليست شبهات بل هي أسئلة يطرحها كل غير مسيحي و يفترض أن يجيب عليها المسيحي بوضوح إن كان هو على الحق حتى نكون مع الحق معكم ..

فإذا لم أطرح الأسئلة في منتدى مسيحي محترم مثل هذا أين أذهب ؟؟

هل أذهب إلى منتدي يهودي مثلا ؟؟


أنا كما عنونت ،،، تعريف بالدين المسيحي

أتمنى أن أجد من يفهم الدين المسيحي و يفهمني هذا الدين ، ربما أتبعه .. أم أن دينكم ينهاكم عن دعوة الآخرين إليه ؟؟؟
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

النفيس قال:


> [طيب .. اشرح لي الفرق بينهما حتى نفهم ،، و يفهم المسيحيون كذلك ..



*أعتقد أنك تجاوزت حدود الأدب

موقوف*


----------

